# Our 10 month old "Huey" busted his perfect record last night



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

He sleeps in our bed;:%#@& I know. Well, about 3:30am he whimpered a little and I got him up and took him in the den to his indoor pee pad area and put him down right beside it. Then I went to the hall bath while I was up and took advantage of the pee break myself. I hope that's not TMI. Anyhow when I came back in the den to get him he had gone back in the bedroom and OH NO! Right in the middle of the bedroom a big yellow spot. I didn't react to him in anyway because it was done then and I just didn't know what to do. I was so shocked. So the next 10 minutes were spent trying to correct the situation. 

I took him out just before bed time but no success and he has been doing the in or out thing based on weather here for the last 6 months or so with only one other oops. 

He gets treats for his indoor successes and he has been almost flawless. He's not sick or acting different so I don't know what caused him to do that and I thought we had this thing whipped and he was doing so good for so long. Anybody else experience this kind of thing after such a long good track record? Now it scares me to think about taking him to someone elses house. 

Sorry, just had to vent a little.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

At 10 months old, he should be housebroken. If he is, and he hasn't had an accident like this in a long time, I would take him to the vet. He may have a UTI, and just couldn't help it. Poor little guy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I forget exactly how old Brody was, but sometime between 6 months and a year he had a bit of a backslide. It didn't last very long, but a few times he went over to his potty tray and then peed next to it and a couple of times he peed right next to me. I didn't make a huge issue of it. I just took him to his tray and put him on it and said, "go here" (which I have no clue if that would even help at all). I quietly cleaned up the mess and then went back to making a huge fuss when he got it right (and of course kept an eagle eye on him...which is hard because he's a stealth pee-er and it's hard to tell he's even about to do it until it's too late). Anyhow, it didn't last very long and after that there have been no more incidents.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Buzzys Mom said:


> At 10 months old, he should be housebroken. If he is, and he hasn't had an accident like this in a long time, I would take him to the vet. He may have a UTI, and just couldn't help it. Poor little guy.


If it happens again or it looks like he's trying to go outside and nothing is coming out, definitely go see the vet. The fact that he whimpered is a bit concerning too. My Hav still was a bouncy happy pup who went on a 1hr walk before peeing on our couch while laying next to me. He was maybe 25% less RLH crazy in the morning before I took him to the vet and he was dx with a bad UTI and even had some blood in his urine. These guys can have quite the reserves and it was hard for me to realize that Marlowe wasn't 100%. He was almost 3, so I knew it wasn't 'just an accident.'


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Its hard to get the sent out of the rug. Its important to try to really get it cleaned up. We even had a professional carpet cleaning service come . 
When Zoey was a baby I had her piddle pad in the bathroom so when I had to get up we both used the restroom at the same time


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Buzzys Mom said:


> At 10 months old, he should be housebroken. If he is, and he hasn't had an accident like this in a long time, I would take him to the vet. He may have a UTI, and just couldn't help it. Poor little guy.


Actually, lots of Havs have a bit of a backslide between 10-12 months... probably partly because we start trusting them more, thinking they are "completely house trained". That said, it's always a good idea to have a vet check them out when there are sudden behavior changes.


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

krandall said:


> Actually, lots of Havs have a bit of a backslide between 10-12 months... probably partly because we start trusting them more, thinking they are "completely house trained". That said, it's always a good idea to have a vet check them out when there are sudden behavior changes.


Karen, I think you are exactly right about starting to trust him too much and giving too much liberty in the house. We certainly will get medical help if there are any behavior changes. So far I just think it was too much liberty and maybe a little territory claiming. He's been great today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ncchuck said:


> Karen, I think you are exactly right about starting to trust him too much and giving too much liberty in the house. We certainly will get medical help if there are any behavior changes. So far I just think it was too much liberty and maybe a little territory claiming. He's been great today.


Not territory claiming... dogs don't really think that way. They don't pee on their OWN beds, after all!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've noticed a little trend here on the forum with some potty training regression around the 10-16 month or so mark, teenage rebellion? lol. IDK, but is it raining outside when this happens? Not that that is an excuse, but alot of havs don't like going out in the rain or wet grass


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

well, he did wake you up to tell you he needed to go, and he didn't go in the bed, he just didn't go in quite the right spot. A bit of a back slide yes, a total disaster? NO. He might have just overindulged in some water before bed, or got into something really salty to eat that you didn't notice, etc. watch him closely the next few days and if there is a definitely change that you're worried about then take him to the vet, if it's a one time thing then probably just an adolescent accident.


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks to all. I think it was isolated as well. He is with my wife all day and she keeps very close watch on him. I do appreciate all the comments and opinions. He has been such a joy to us and we certainly won't let him go without the proper vet care if needed. He's difinitely my "little buddy" as the you tube video song described (if you've seen it).


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I recommend Anti Icky poo for getting the smells out. 
Btw, Charley had a perfect record too and then suddenly about 10 months he peed on the carpet upstairs. (the Icko Poo worked great too)
I was so worried that it was the beginning of a trend, but he fell right back into his routine. Between 10-12 months he had 3 accidents. All my fault. I'm more careful now (more trips outside and keeping on schedule). 
That said, the snow storm has been a challenge. Charley would much rather play with the snow than do his business on it! but no accidents and the snow will soon melt.


----------

